# Best Full-Sized 9MM Pistols



## EternalKnight (Aug 21, 2016)

I just finished reading 4 articles on the best full-sized 9mm pistols and just for fun averaged their scores to get a ranking. There were some surprises. Here is the top 11 (they must have been evaluated from at least 3 of the articles.
1. CZ 75 SP-01 
2. EAA Witness Elite Match 
3. Springfield XD 9 
4. Walther PPQ 
5. Sig Sauer P226 
6. Baby Desert Eagle II 
7. Beretta 92 FS 
8. Walther P99 AS 
9. FN Herstal FNX-9 
10 Glock 17 Gen 4 
11 Taurus PT 92 

I was somewhat surprised that there were no HK's or the M&P. I know that people have varied criteria and some authors play favorites. It also depends on its intended use. What are your thoughts?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

EternalKnight said:


> I just finished reading 4 articles on the best full-sized 9mm pistols and just for fun averaged their scores to get a ranking. There were some surprises. Here is the top 11 (they must have been evaluated from at least 3 of the articles.
> 1. CZ 75 SP-01
> 2. EAA Witness Elite Match
> 3. Springfield XD 9
> ...


If they included a Taurus at the exclusion of an HK or M&P, something must be wrong with that list? Can't argue with numbers 1-10 just the order of which the guns were placed. Of that list I'd argue that Sig, Beretta and Glock would be the top three, not necessarily in that order. Those three are chosen by the nations military and law enforcement agencies. I would trust their judgement over the authors of those articles and list.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

Really. Nice to see the Walthers made the list. The PPQ has the best trigger in any polymer gun on the market. A real snipers pistol. The P99as was revolutionary in that they were the first to introduce changeable backstrap that have now become the norm. Also the P99 trigger is a unique DA/SA striker fired gun with a decocker. My absolute favorite carry gun is my P99c. I carry 10+1 with a full size 15rd backup mag with grip adaptor. Excellent ergonomics and super sexy to boot. Never had a single malfunction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Me thinks the list may be mislabeled..... maybe it should be most "popular" instead of the best.

I suspect that would explain the Taurus placing [notice its it older PT92/Beretta] and the low ranking of Glock.

Certainly in a world market, CZ ranks very high, while in the US it rather under appreciated.

It may also be skewed in relationship of professional choices vs military vs public.

Interesting the Top 10 became Top 11 just to squeeze Taurus on. Hmmmmm.......


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I know a few people who have the Taurus PT92 and really like it. But I would sure knock it off the list with a Browning Hi-Power.

And I can certainly think of a few Heckler and Kochs that I like better than either the Springer XD9 or the FN FNX9.


----------



## Uncle_Louie (Sep 1, 2016)

Well i own a PT82AF and really like it and have had it for about 10 years and put a lot of rounds thru it without any problems at all.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

many times these articles have a price limit ,thus Sigs, H+K...1911s of higher quality do not make the list

this is what I used to start my collection. :

BestNines 40 Best 9mm Pistols

the author is very honest and the postings worked well as my guide to them


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Think the list is too old to include the RAP?


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

My Mrs. has 2 of the top 3. My gun doesn't come in until #5 :smt076


----------



## Davidshine (Sep 5, 2016)

absolutely agree


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

While I rarely put much faith in the objectivity of gun writers, I have always believed the XD line and the CZ-75 variants to be as good or better than their much more expensive competitors. I own 6 of them and the quality seems to be across the board. Some of those listed may vary from one pistol to the next - especially the Taurus. All of those listed, with the possible exception of the Taurus (which I have limited experience with), are likely to be very good firearms.


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

These things always puzzle me as you can never be sure of an individuals criteria for selecting one over another. I have personally owned 3 Sigs, 2 CZs, 2 Colts, 2 Berettas, 1 Walther, one Smith and Wesson, 1 Para Ordnance and 2 Rugers. Obviously, I can't have a valid opinion on the others as I have never even shot one. 

My personal "favorites" are CZ 75 P-01, Sig, Colt, Ruger, Beretta, Walther, S&W, and Para Ordnance in that order. Why? Mainly because I can shoot them better than the others and just as important, they are reliable. Clearly, others will have a different set of favorites and rational. To say it is subjective is obvious.

I always wondered what the hype regarding CZs was all about - until I got one. Now I know. At least for me. I doubt many folks would agree with my particular ranking. AND, it might change if I were to shoot some of those other sweet choices.

Cheers


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

One cannot make a well-grounded argument without first knowing the criteria used in arriving at this list. So I'll give mine in their order of significance.


Reliability. The gun must go bang every time the trigger is pulled. If reliability is a concern, the next two criteria are moot.
Practical accuracy. This is the ability of the shooter/firearm combination to deliver rounds to target accurately, consistently, and confidently. If there is a problem here, the last criteria is meaningless.
Power. The chosen caliber and load should be powerful enough to incapacitate an aggressor as quickly as possible.
For me, that puts the Glock 17 at the head of the pack, As I have no experience with most of the rest of the guns on the list, I would follow the Glock 17 with the M&P 9 with the 4 inch barrel.

As in most things firearms related, it is nearly impossible to come up with a truly objective list since we are all going to have our own biases. And there's nothing wrong with that. One should use what works best for them and not worry about what works best for others.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm not surprised. There is nothing more powerful than ad money.

"Best" in what way? Reliability? Good looks? Value?


----------



## Jolr (May 21, 2017)

I have aWalther PPQ Q5 Match and a Canik TP9SFX. The Canik has a much better trigger. Not even close!


----------



## Danoobie (May 31, 2017)

There's a couple I agree with, but some
companies are entirely left out.
NO S&Ws at all?
I guess you can excuse the Hi-Power not being there,
because the CZ75 adopted many of it's features in it's
design.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Glock 17 is #1! jmho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Certainly not the best but IMHO the most underrated is the Sarsilmaz K2P. My son in law and I both own one and between us I'd say about 5,000 rnds with not one single failure. Can be found for as little as $240 but only comes with one mag. The quality of this gun rivals what it cloned, the CZ and the grip is as comfortable as it gets.


----------



## 9mmskng (Jul 15, 2017)

I can't believe that off brand CZ Junk made the list!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

9mmskng said:


> I can't believe that off brand CZ Junk made the list!


You obviously have never owned a CZ. I am sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Philco said:


> You obviously have never owned a CZ. I am sorry for your misfortune.


This individual clearly has no idea of what they are talking about. Not only that I'd hardly call CZ's "off brand".

Jeff Cooper called it: "one of the best service 9mm's available" and modeled his Bren 10 on that platform. About the only thing I've found is that the machining is not as refined as some other brands such as a Sig HK or Beretta. But they're built like tanks, have great ergonomics, are extremely accurate and work straight out of the box. A gun that you can surely bet your life on. I've not or have yet to hear of anyone having an issue with a CZ. Outstanding handguns to be sure.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have over 3000 rounds out of my XD-9, and have never had a malfunction of any kind. As far as accuracy goes, I can shoot it almost as well as my 9mm 1911 (some days better--LOL).


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I have a CZ-75-BD it's an awesome gun built to last several lifetimes IMO.


----------



## Yotecallr (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine is my M&P CORE 9mm. I installed fiber optic sights from Dawson Precision. It just keeps on shooting accurately.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Time for an updated list EternalKnight, please.


----------



## 35542 (Sep 25, 2015)

The S&W 9MM is an awesome gun, should be there


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Taurus and no M&P or Ruger? You have got to be kidding!:anim_lol:


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

If you are really considering buying a full size 9mm pistol, make sure you shoot a 1911 before you purchase. My 5" Citadel is so much fun I recently bought a Valkyrie Commander in 9mm.


----------



## DOUBLESHOT (Aug 19, 2018)

I have a Beretta 92FS and it is great. A lot of fun to shoot and it is accurate. Easy to take down and clean. I recently bought the .22 conversion kit so I can shoot two calibers out of the same gun.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*There is no "Best"!*

There's just someone's opinion.

'nuff said?

Aarond

.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Opinions? Here's another slant.





GW


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

goldwing said:


> Opinions? Here's another slant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heheheh.. Good one pal. And a true "slant" it was.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

If I was picking a nine I'd have to go with a Sig P226r in 9mm. Like my 226 tacops 40 its one of the best pistols out there I think.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My G19 was purchased "as new" in box complete with spent shell, lock and paperwork for a whopping $382. 

The trigger was.....well......a stock Glock trigger, so I hand fitted a Ghost Evo Elite trigger and now it is light and crisp with zero over travel and a very nice reset.

The sights were at best a compromise so I ordered a set of Glock night sights and love them.

My trigger guard chewed on my middle finger up so I relieved it with a sanding drum on my Dremel.

The grip was a bit slick so I stippled the front and back strap.

The gun shoots great and is very accurate. It will eat anything but cast lead bullets and has been 100% reliable.

I believe I own the best 9mm pistol............. FOR ME THAT IS.

GW


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

First we have to define full size?


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

My hands down #1, 9 mm pistol.....Sig Legion P-226 SAO.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I suspect some sarcasm here (maybe not), but the CZ 75 B Stainless is one of the finest guns I've ever owned or shot. Wonderful hand gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bambam said:


> I suspect some sarcasm here (maybe not), but the CZ 75 B Stainless is one of the finest guns I've ever owned or shot. Wonderful hand gun.


Nothing wrong with the CZ75.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Oops! Duplicate post.


----------

